# Das Paint-Bilder Filmeraten Spiel



## crewean (19. September 2009)

Aloha Buffies,

Hier das Spiel: Jemand malt eine Filmszene/für eine Film typisches Bild mit Paint, lädt es hoch und die anderen dürfen raten um welche(n) Film/Filmreihe es sich handelt ! 
Derjenige der es richtig geraten hat ,darf weiter machen ! 

Ich fange an dieser Stelle mal mit etwas leichtem an :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (19. September 2009)

_;/

Star Wars irgent n Jedi

wen richtig FFA :/_


----------



## crewean (19. September 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _;/
> 
> Star Wars irgent n Jedi
> 
> wen richtig FFA :/_




richtig ! 

next up:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (19. September 2009)

_

X- Man Wolverin und  Cyclops
FFA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^_


----------



## crewean (19. September 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _X-Man
> 
> FFA
> 
> ...




Mal doch auch mal was ^^ 

next :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (19. September 2009)

_ne geht nich :/

Mein Haupt rechner is abgesturzt versuch gerade zu retten was zu retten is und surfe nur nebenbei aus 2t computer 

American Historie X

Die Randsteinbeißer Szene 

FFA


Edit: man hab ich langeweile_


----------



## crewean (19. September 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _ne geht nich :/
> 
> Mein Haupt rechner is abgesturzt versuch gerade zu retten was zu retten is und surfe nur nebenbei aus 2t computer
> 
> ...




was neues zum raten:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimmjow19 (19. September 2009)

crewean schrieb:


> was neues zum raten:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



matrix neo?


----------



## crewean (19. September 2009)

Grimmjow19 schrieb:


> matrix neo?




richtig, du bist !


----------



## Grimmjow19 (19. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (19. September 2009)

_das wahr extrem einfalslos xD 

Blade ^^

FFA_


----------



## Grimmjow19 (19. September 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _das wahr extrem einfalslos xD
> 
> Blade ^^
> 
> FFA_






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 egal du bist

edit: wayne mache ma noch eins ps geilster film 2oo9




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (19. September 2009)

_Das hat nix mehr mit Paint zu tuen :/

Photoshop user ^^_


----------



## Grimmjow19 (19. September 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Das hat nix mehr mit Paint zu tuen :/
> 
> Photoshop user ^^_



paint is nur für profis :<


----------



## Rexo (19. September 2009)

_mm eventuel 96 Hours ?_


----------



## Grimmjow19 (19. September 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _mm eventuel 96 Hours ?_



ne tipp: aliens x_X


----------



## Schrottinator (19. September 2009)

District 9?


----------



## Grimmjow19 (19. September 2009)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> District 9?



ya

next




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vicell (19. September 2009)

Schwer, vllt Fluch der Karibik?
Wenn richtig FFA, ich kann nich malen :>


----------



## Grimmjow19 (19. September 2009)

Vicell schrieb:


> Schwer, vllt Fluch der Karibik?
> Wenn richtig FFA, ich kann nich malen :>



rischtisch :x




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (19. September 2009)

Der Hulk




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimmjow19 (19. September 2009)

perl harbor ?


----------



## Schrottinator (19. September 2009)

Nope.
Tipp: Spielt in Frankreich.

Hier die Lösung.


Spoiler



Taxi Taxi


----------



## Zonalar (20. September 2009)

taxi 3 ist es nicht...  

__.__ du hast die lösung verraten!


----------



## Rexo (20. September 2009)

_Dazu sga ich nix :/^^_


----------



## crewean (20. September 2009)

Dann mach ich mal weiter :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (20. September 2009)

_Spiderman ^^

Bild kommt arbeite gerade dran ^^
Edit: da is mein werk zum wgelaufne is glaub ich zu einfach 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## crewean (20. September 2009)

da bin ich ja gespannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## crewean (20. September 2009)

Kill Bill ?

Ich fang schonmal an zu mahlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (20. September 2009)

_jo :/_


----------



## crewean (20. September 2009)

Auf das Bild bin ich besonders stolz, super gezeichnet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (20. September 2009)

_King-Kong ^^_


----------



## crewean (20. September 2009)

ach mist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 du bist


----------



## Rexo (20. September 2009)

_


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Grimmjow19 (20. September 2009)

gozilla?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (20. September 2009)

Falsch, Godzilla schreibt man mit d 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (21. September 2009)

_/push wo bleibt das nexte Bild ??

Wurd selbst malen bin abe rnich zuhause ^^_


----------



## Phash (21. September 2009)

dann mach ich eins


----------



## Rexo (21. September 2009)

_uff..ka _


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (21. September 2009)

Fast and the furios (kenn mich mit filmen gar net aus^^)?


----------



## Phash (21. September 2009)

total bekannt, gibt glaub mittlerweile 4 Teile - der Name der "Serie" ist gesucht, kein spezieller Teil

waren aber alles Kinofilme... zu beachten sind die unterschiedlichen Hautfarben der 2 Personen


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (21. September 2009)

Crazy race?^^


----------



## Rexo (21. September 2009)

_Der einzige teilt wo n afroamerikaner mitspielt is Crazy race 4 ^^

wo die typen Dirk Bach esen wollen ^^

edit:musste dan ja passen

edit2:mm ne geht já nich :/

Crazy Race is ne TV produktion und er hat gesagt er wahr im Kino_


----------



## Phash (21. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fast n Furious... zu einfach... hab n einfacheres:


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (21. September 2009)

texas walker ranger oda wie das heißt^^.

Oh, Walker Texas Ranger...^^

Oder Brokeback mountain?


----------



## Phash (21. September 2009)

nein, kein Chuck Norris... das geht nichtmal in die Richtung. Spielt südlicher... ca. hmm... 5000km...

und es sollte älter sein. 

Die beiden auf dem Bild haben schon einige lustige Filme gedreht...


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (21. September 2009)

Bud Spencer?^^


----------



## Rexo (21. September 2009)

_Bud Spencer & Terence Hill ?_


----------



## Phash (21. September 2009)

ja, aber welcher Film? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 is total einfach

südamerika, weisse hüte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (21. September 2009)

Plattfuß in Afrika?^^


----------



## Rexo (21. September 2009)

_Verflucht, verdammt und Halleluja_


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (21. September 2009)

Ach mist, er hat ja südamerika gesagt^^.


----------



## Phash (21. September 2009)

Vier Fäuste gegen Rio... mei... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






ihr seids dran


----------



## Rexo (21. September 2009)

_


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der is nich so einfach ^^

Parr Tipp´s

1-Ist ein Horror Film
2-Es geht um ein Experiment was schieff gelaufne ist
3-Eine Klein Stad wierd fats ausgelöscht
4-gibt sehr viele leichen im film xD_


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (21. September 2009)

Saw?^^


----------



## Phash (21. September 2009)

resident evil


----------



## Rexo (21. September 2009)

_2 mal nein_


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (21. September 2009)

doom 3?


----------



## Rexo (21. September 2009)

_Nein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der is glaube ich zu schwer der film ^^

Geb noch einen tipp

Is ein Tier Trash Horror film

(Komplett edit)_


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (21. September 2009)

Attack of the mutant asian worms that bites into human arms?


----------



## Rexo (21. September 2009)

_Nein xD_


----------



## Phash (21. September 2009)

Ritter der Kokosnuss - das Killerkaninchen

k/A mit so brutaleln Filmen kenn ich mich nich aus

hmm planet terror?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (21. September 2009)

egal was es is... ICH MACH DAS NÄCHSTE!!!^^


----------



## Rexo (21. September 2009)

_nein ich löse lieber auf :/

das is viel zu schwer gewesen 

Die Stunde der Ratte
_


----------



## Phash (21. September 2009)

darf ich n neues? hätt ein sehr leichtes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (21. September 2009)

_The Life of Brian FFA_


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (21. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

">

Mom, ging grad was net... der Typ hat ne Zahnlücke.. das ist der Tipp.


----------



## Phash (21. September 2009)

Jürgen Vogel? oO


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (21. September 2009)

Nö, ist ein noch net so alter Film. Das ist eig nur ne Nebenfigur darin.


----------



## Phash (21. September 2009)

k/A oO


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (21. September 2009)

Der Typ auf dem Bild ist Zahnarzt.


----------



## Phash (21. September 2009)

keine halben Sachen?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (21. September 2009)

..und der Typ hat sich selbst den Zahn gezogen...
...Das ganze spielt in Vegas...


----------



## Phash (21. September 2009)

American Psycho?


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. September 2009)

argh dieser neue da mit dem baby usw... wie hiess der noch gleich >_<

e the hangover


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (21. September 2009)

Nö. Ist ne Komödie. Die haben in einer Nacht in Las Vegas Jungessellenabschied gefeiert und am nächsten morgen alles vergessen.


----------



## Phash (21. September 2009)

ach der... aber k/A wie der heisst...


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (21. September 2009)

Richtig Grüne!


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. September 2009)

ffa


----------



## Phash (21. September 2009)

da, das is einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (21. September 2009)

Wickie und die starken Männer.
ffa


----------



## chopi (21. September 2009)

Was einfaches 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SicVenom (21. September 2009)

watchmen? wenn ja ffa (muss grad was mit dem gauss algorithmus berechnen sry =) )


----------



## chopi (21. September 2009)

Dann kommt jetzt etwas schwereres...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



//Edit - mist,die beiden sollten andersrum stehn >.>


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. September 2009)

pulp fiction ffa


----------



## chopi (21. September 2009)

Ach komm,FFA is langweilig,moehrewinger,mach du mal eins 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## moehrewinger (21. September 2009)

Argh. Ich fühle mich beobachtet! Na jut
[attachment=9069:najut.jpg]


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. September 2009)

die simpsons - der film.
würde ja ein neues malen, aber um chopi zu ärgern ffa :S


----------



## Skatero (22. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe hart und lang gearbeitet um so eine wunderschöne Zeichnung zu erstellen.
Es wäre einfach, wenn man etwas erkennen würde. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DanB (22. September 2009)

Wanted?


----------



## Rexo (22. September 2009)

_Hat was von einem monch :/

Nacho Liibre ?_


----------



## chopi (22. September 2009)

Ok...der Kerl schießt,die Kugel prallt 2 mal ab,dann zerschießt sie drei Dinge...let me think about that!


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. September 2009)

öhh bulletproof(?) monk?


----------



## Rexo (22. September 2009)

_Der hat schwarze harre da :/

eventuel n Terenc Hill Film :/_


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (22. September 2009)

Die Nackte Kanone?

Aber keine Ahnung welcher Teil.


----------



## Bader1 (23. September 2009)

Da anscheinend niemand den Film erkennt post ich maln Bild:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (23. September 2009)

_xD zu easy

The Hills Have eyes^^

wen ja FFA_


----------



## Bader1 (23. September 2009)

Richtig ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ok das nächste ein Classicer:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (23. September 2009)

James bond.
Casino royale?


----------



## Bader1 (23. September 2009)

ne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (23. September 2009)

_gibt es nich so ne szene in Starsky and Hutch ?_


----------



## Bader1 (23. September 2009)

Richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (3. Oktober 2009)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Die Nackte Kanone?
> 
> Aber keine Ahnung welcher Teil.


Das wäre richtig gewesen. Schaue leider hier nicht sehr oft rein. Sorry.


----------



## Matress (5. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ok, das ist extrem schlecht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mit viel Liebe zum Detail.


----------



## picollo0071 (5. März 2010)

Das kann ja eigentlich nur Inglourious Basterds sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wenn ja, FFA

Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Matress (5. März 2010)

picollo0071 schrieb:


> Das kann ja eigentlich nur Inglourious Basterds sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Richtig! ^^
Muss ich mir also beim nächsten mal noch weniger Mühe geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Matress (5. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Hier mal ein richtiger Klassiker.


----------



## Kronas (5. März 2010)

pokemon der film auf drogen?^^

wenn ja, ffa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Matress (6. März 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> pokemon der film auf drogen?^^
> 
> wenn ja, ffa
> 
> ...



ach mit euch spiel ich nicht mehr -.-


----------



## Soldier206 (8. März 2010)

Hab den Film zwar net gesehen und meine Paintkentnisse sind gleich 0 aber ich hoffe man erkennt trotzdem was ich meine^^

[attachment=10056:Starr.jpg]

hoffe es ging mit dem hochladen^^


----------



## Crystania (9. März 2010)

Männer die auf Ziegen starren. (Mach das Määäh weg, im Film waren die Tierchen entblökt worden) 

Hab grad nichts auf Lager zum Posten.


----------



## seanbuddha (12. März 2010)

Ich mach mal weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich male wie ein Kleinkind ey 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ratet ma schön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Hab genug Tipps eingefügt)

ich hasse es wenn ich miene anhänge löschen muss -.- Es war übrigens Sieben Jahre in Tibet


----------



## Billy Eastwood (13. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich mach mal weiter
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wird nur mir kein Bild angezeigt? ^^


----------



## nemø (14. März 2010)

mir auch nicht, aber ich sag das es starwars ist !




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (14. März 2010)

findet nemo? oO
wenn ja, ffa


----------



## Asayur (14. März 2010)

Könnte auch F*** Fische sein, wegen der Frau im Bildrand...


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (15. März 2010)

würde auch auf nemo tipen, obwohl das gesicht rechts irritierend ist, krieg das irgendwie nicht eingeordnet


----------



## nemø (16. März 2010)

es ist nemo...
des ist der taucher, der ihn gleich am anfang fängt....


----------



## Billy Eastwood (16. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


:'D


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (16. März 2010)

a hitchhiker's guide to galaxy

edit: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (17. März 2010)

Ist das nicht 'Klick' mit Ben Stiller wo er die Fernbedienung bekommt? JA IST ES! DDDDD 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Dann Ratet mal schön. Ein Tipp: Ein Film mit Sean Connery!


----------



## Ahramanyu (17. März 2010)

Die Liga der außergewöhnlichen Gentlemen.

Hier kommt mein Film:

[attachment=10099:filmfilm.JPG]


----------



## Billy Eastwood (17. März 2010)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Die Liga der außergewöhnlichen Gentlemen.
> 
> Hier kommt mein Film:
> 
> [attachment=10099:filmfilm.JPG]



Das Eis macht das ganze zu einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber ich verrats nich!^^


----------



## Asayur (18. März 2010)

Ich tippe mal auf Eis am Stiel


----------



## Billy Eastwood (18. März 2010)

Asayur schrieb:


> Ich tippe mal auf Eis am Stiel



Was soll es sonst sein? ^^

Next :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asayur (18. März 2010)

Silent Hill?


----------



## Billy Eastwood (18. März 2010)

Asayur schrieb:


> Silent Hill?



Nö!^^


----------



## Asayur (18. März 2010)

In From Dusk Till Dawn schneit es glaube ich nicht...


----------



## Billy Eastwood (18. März 2010)

Auch nicht From Dusk Till Dawn xP


----------



## Asayur (18. März 2010)

Snow, Zombies and a endless Night 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was könnte das sein...


----------



## Beckenblockade (18. März 2010)

30 Days of Night?


----------



## Billy Eastwood (18. März 2010)

Asayur schrieb:


> Snow, Zombies and a endless Night
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Fast!



Beckenblockade schrieb:


> 30 Days of Night?



Ahhhhhh das ist ein BINGOOO!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Beckenblockade (18. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ziemlich neuer Film

TIPP: Dieser Mann hier ist von einem Engel besessen.


----------



## Billy Eastwood (23. März 2010)

Noch ein Tipp bitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mafiamike (24. März 2010)

Legion, der Film war geil xD 

FFA , ich weiß das das richtig ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neyru (24. März 2010)

ich weiss, ich bin schlecht, aber ich dachte ich versuchs einfach mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (2. April 2010)

Ich hab keine ahnung. erlich, ich brauch tipps.


Need Tipps !!


----------



## Soramac (3. April 2010)

Billy schrieb:


> Fast!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Sagt man das so, ein BINGO? ;p


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (3. April 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Sagt man das so, ein BINGO? ;p



"Es heisst einfach BINGO."
- "BINGOOOO! LUUSTIG!"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimmjow19 (5. April 2010)

Neyru schrieb:


> ich weiss, ich bin schlecht, aber ich dachte ich versuchs einfach mal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



green zone? Oo


----------



## Greenhouse2010 (6. April 2010)

Das kenn ich aus einem Clip aus youtube....

tipp: Jaaah! ^^


----------



## Beckenblockade (6. April 2010)

Breaking News:

-Du bist nicht dran.

-Clips auf Youtube sind keine Filme, sondern eben nur Clips auf Youtube.


----------



## Grimmjow19 (6. April 2010)

Greenhouse2010 schrieb:


> Das kenn ich aus einem Clip aus youtube....
> 
> tipp: Jaaah! ^^



scary movies oder so irgendwo irgendwas mit "was geht aaaab" ... ?


----------



## Asayur (8. April 2010)

Was ist jetzt, postet jetzt jeder ein Paint Bild, ohne eine Antwort darauf zu geben? oO Wenn man ein Bild einstellt sollte man auch achten, ob es gelöst wird...


----------



## Nerosil (3. Mai 2010)

---


----------



## Rikkui (28. Mai 2010)

/push


----------



## Resch (28. Mai 2010)

Neyru schrieb:


> ich weiss, ich bin schlecht, aber ich dachte ich versuchs einfach mal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Was um Himmels Willen soll das sein?^^ Gief noch ein Tipp das kann ja kein Mensch eraten.


----------

